# Another litespeed in my stable....please??



## omar (Sep 30, 2002)

I've got a 2007 Vortex in ML though i do have a 25mm setback, 15mm stack and a 100mm stem. I've been eyeing the new Archon, Icon and Seina to keep the girl company. So 2 things; i was thinking of upping the frame size to an L and of course, the $XXX question is which frame?

These 3 frames have the same geometry [as my Vortex and the apparent 20mm diff in the Seina HT] so i guess the ride quality is going to be differentiated by the tubesets alone. I was actually looking forward to the Ultimate making a comeback. I previously had the Ardennes, which i thought too flexy. So where do you folks who have these frames peg them against the Vortex.
Thanks


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

I only know a couple of people who have actually ridden an Archon. They both claim that it is much stiffer than a Vortex. I still think that the Vortex is a much better looking frame. I got one of the first 2006 Ghisallos as a waranty replacement. I wish that I had waited for a Vortex.


----------



## omar (Sep 30, 2002)

I was told that the Siena would ride very much akin to the Ardennes that i previously had, which i found a little too soft. So that pretty much made my mind up for me to put money down on the Archon. And with the price differential between the Icon and Archon, it just made more sense to go all out. Thanks for this bit of info.


----------



## rslorzvt (Nov 14, 2007)

I've only talked to one person who put more than a few miles on the Archon - he has over 300 compared to the 10 miles on a test ride. He also owns a 2006 Vortex "traditional" and is riding an Archon "compact" ML. He said a lot stiffer than the Vortex - very noticeable. Stability and overall ride excellent. I just received one as a warranty replacement - no miles yet -still finishing build. 
Regarding your warranty replacement - what frame did you have previously? Year? Where & how did it fail that made them replace it?


----------



## omar (Sep 30, 2002)

No warranty issues with me. I've had a 2002 Blade, 03 Blade, 07 Ardennes and a 07 VC. Right now i've just the 03 Blade and VC. The 02 Blade was traded in because of frame and wheel sizing. The Ardennes was my 1st road spec bike which just felt a little too washy for me, hence the VC. I did have a headon collision on the 03Blade but the impact was on my right bullhorn, clipping the left rear of a truck. Impact was sufficient to shatter a spoke on my Hed3 and put a 7 pin/plate in my clav, but my frame just smiled at me. So now that i'm hanging up my Blade, i was just thinking of something that rode a little different from the VC. Cheers.


----------



## rslorzvt (Nov 14, 2007)

Omar,

I was responding to clgtide1. He is riding "one of the first 2006 Ghisallos as a waranty replacement."
Glad to hear that you haven't had any problems. One tip that the rider of the Archon passed on - "don't get a painted Archon...the paint is very fragile." He said it chips very easily. I have no experience with a painted Ti frame - my replacement is "brushed". 
It will be several months before I get any miles on the Archon - winter is here. I'll send some feedback at that time. If you decide to go for the Archon, please let me know what you think.


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

I had a 2002 Ghisallo. It cracked on the drive side chainstay. Litespeed repaired it in about a month. Completly refinished the frame and put on new decals. Then It cracked on the seat near the bottom bracket. I found the crack the day that the 06 model was released. I went to my local shop and helped breakdown the bike so I could hand carry it to Litespeed. The guy over warranty department was much better this go round. I had a new frame in about a week if my memory is correct...? They told me that I got one of the first ones that went to a consumer. I have ridden that model in all conditions and have experienced no problems. it has been raced as well as ridden in sleet and rain. Despite many of the reviews I think that it descends very well. I have enough confidence to pull my hands off the bars to adjust clothing descending at 45 +. 

I know that it sounds like my 02 had a lot of issues. otal I only put in around 10,000 miles on mine. My brother is riding the exact frameset and has almost 31,000 miles on his. He knows if the frame breaks he will either get it fixed or get another frame due to Litespeeds lifetime warranty as long as the failure isn't his fault.


----------



## rslorzvt (Nov 14, 2007)

Appreciate the feedback. I think it is a lot easier to replace a bike when they still make the same model - even if they have changed the tubing/shaping,etc. I just hope ABG improves in this area - didn't hear much of a problem when they were Litespeed only. Your situation is typical of their past service; slow on repairs (average I hear is about 2 months), replacement is quick. The key is they did get you taken care of. I had to fight a lot harder because my model was no longer made & they (ABG) wanted to give me a lesser bike or charge for something different - (like trying to replace a Ghisallo with a Tuscany). I only had about 2000 miles on it. Eventually ABG did the right thing & replaced with equivalent model. The shop has dropped them for 2008 - I 'll have to use a different dealer if I have a problem in the future. Hopefully that will be a long time.


----------



## omar (Sep 30, 2002)

I beg your pardon. My Archon should be due in end of Jan. I was contemplating the blue paintwork, but the longevity issue persuaded a brushed finish choice. We'll compare notes when i have enough miles on it. Happy New Year to all.


----------

